# TurboCad



## phenom (Dec 21, 2005)

Does anyone or has anyone ever used TurboCad here?


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

hello phenom,

unfortunately no one has posted on how good/bad it is. i did read some reviews on it and they were good. i can look up the article i read and quote some of it for you, but i don't have any first hand experience of it myself.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi,
I used TurboCad v3 many years ago and found it to be a very useful program. I've had no reason to update as I haven't done any CAD work for some years. As it's now up to version 12, I imagine it is now pretty sophisticated and when you consider it's price against say AutoCad, I would have no qualms about recommending it.


----------



## phenom (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

The reason I ask is that I have just started a unit of work with the program at school and I was hoping to find someone who had experience in using it and could possibly share their expertise with me.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry about that Phenom. Can't help you there.


----------

